# Another Xtrons question - sound on some things not others



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have searched all over to find an answer to this with no luck.

So I began fitting the unit tonight, plugged it all in and finally got it up and running.

So the radio works perfect, even sounds pretty good.

Bluetooth audio also streams from my phone great, no issue, I use deezer on my phone for music. But, when I go to play deezer on the unit, nothing, all looks to be playing but no sound, am i missing something?


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

After a lot more reading stumbled on a BMW post where someone has a issue a bit like mine.

On the back of the unit is ANT blue wire, that has nowhere to connect, the AMP CON wire is connected but they said they connected both of these together which solved the problem, so perhaps I should give that a go, connect both blue wires from the unit to the blue from the quadlock?


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Don't think that's the answer. I queried the blue ANT wire with Xtron when I installed mine and they told me it was for a powered retracting aerial. I didn't connect it on mine and everything works fine.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hmm, ok, any ideas?

I have sound on the radio but the rest is silent, like no start up sound, no beeps, but music via bluetooth is ok, and radio, phone call starts on bluetooth then just stops. All seems a bit strange.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmmm - don't sound right. Have you tried the stock MP3 player app? If that fails that I'd say there's an issue with the unit.


----------



## CanadaTT (May 3, 2018)

Go into settings, then select factory settings, enter code 126, check that all of the devices (cd, dvd, ipod etc.) that you will be using are selected. You may find that some of them are turned off by default. You can also adjust the volume of each input so that they all operate at roughly the same volume. Hope this helps.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

r_turner01 said:


> Hmm, ok, any ideas?
> 
> I have sound on the radio but the rest is silent, like no start up sound, no beeps, but music via bluetooth is ok, and radio, phone call starts on bluetooth then just stops. All seems a bit strange.


These units are a bit odd in how audio is routed. The unit itself provides the audio output to the amp - this 'MCU' has several inputs - Radio, Bluetooth, CD player, Aux, TV and Android. Its not the other way around - i.e. these inputs don't go to Android and the sound output comes from Android; Android itself is an input to the MCU. I am guessing there is an issue with the volume or audio output from the Android part of the system.
Try some other standard Android audio apps or just setting the notification sound in Android. If there is nothing then try what CanadaTT said. I'll have a look on mine and see what the settings are and if I can reproduce the same. It could be faulty...

Andy


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

CanadaTT said:


> Go into settings, then select factory settings, enter code 126, check that all of the devices (cd, dvd, ipod etc.) that you will be using are selected. You may find that some of them are turned off by default. You can also adjust the volume of each input so that they all operate at roughly the same volume. Hope this helps.


Hi, Thank you very much I will give this a try when I get home and see if it works will report back!


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

ADB said:


> r_turner01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, ok, any ideas?
> ...


Yes, does seem a strange set up but I guess once up and running it makes no difference, friend has one in his S3 and it works perfectly, so hoping its just set up issues, I am home for the weekend so will have a look tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok so I've had a quick play.. the factory menu I can't find anything about turning on certain apps?

Also.. play radio.. works fine, immediately turn on deezer.. and you get half a second on music then it stops. Google maps no sound, no beeps from the system. Usually pretty good with stuff like this but I'm stumped


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Update.. it's none of the apps that work. I did temporarily lose all sound by messing around in canbus but A4,A3 simple seems factory default setting TT setting doesn't work

Anything I download doesn't play nor does YouTube which is pre installed

Stuck completely now. I've messaged the seller to see what's wrong


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

r_turner01 said:


> Update.. it's none of the apps that work. I did temporarily lose all sound by messing around in canbus but A4,A3 simple seems factory default setting TT setting doesn't work
> 
> Anything I download doesn't play nor does YouTube which is pre installed
> 
> Stuck completely now. I've messaged the seller to see what's wrong


Just checked the extra settings (the menu that needs the 126 password) and the 'Voice' page has the audio levels for each of the inputs. Mine are set to TV=10, DVD=0, iPod=6, Sys=10, AV in=10, Radio=10 and BT=13. The Canbus is set to '22 AUDI_A3_A4(Simple) - none of the others worked. The other page has the 'Amp volume' set to 0db.
I don't think any of the other settings are relevant.

Andy


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Andy, seems mine is set exactly the same...

do you think mine is just a faulty unit?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

r_turner01 said:


> Thanks Andy, seems mine is set exactly the same...
> 
> do you think mine is just a faulty unit?


It sounds like it (no pun intended...). You could try updating the firmware along with a factory reset?
Other than that check the SoM is seated properly - maybe remove it, clean the connectors and reseat it?

Probably need to return it...


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I arent sure how to update the firmware as when i click on it, just does nothing.

Its so annoying as it seems to half work. I found a thread by someone on another forum who seems to have same issue but noone ever replied to it!
https://forum.xda-developers.com/androi ... d-t3476922


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

It's obvious what's going on here Richard, the car simply doesn't want to be turned into a track mule, you need to sell such a nice example to me, no more problems would then exist, it would retain its originality and all would be good in the world. The dash would stop twitching about a re-cover and the 20's would be happy.... You could buy an MX5 with a supercharger and all would be happy in the world.... hahaha


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Janker said:


> It's obvious what's going on here Richard, the car simply doesn't want to be turned into a track mule, you need to sell such a nice example to me, no more problems would then exist, it would retain its originality and all would be good in the world. The dash would stop twitching about a re-cover and the 20's would be happy.... You could buy an MX5 with a supercharger and all would be happy in the world.... hahaha


You know that did actually go through my mind as I've been having problems! Although no way id have another MX-5!


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Read and read until my eyes ache. Not found anyone having my issue some have no sound but I have sound.. really good sound on radio CD Bluetooth etc but the unit itself and any installed app does nothing. I've tried to explain this to them and said make sure the blue wire is connected.. it is. Otherwise I'd have no sound at all. It's like the apps are all muted. So close to giving up on it


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

r_turner01 said:


> Read and read until my eyes ache. Not found anyone having my issue some have no sound but I have sound.. really good sound on radio CD Bluetooth etc but the unit itself and any installed app does nothing. I've tried to explain this to them and said make sure the blue wire is connected.. it is. Otherwise I'd have no sound at all. It's like the apps are all muted. So close to giving up on it


Does seem like a faulty unit or other gremlin, as you say the unit is sending sound (CD & Radio) so must be wired up right or no sound would come out at all? Is there a factory reset but on them?


----------



## mben (Dec 13, 2010)

r_turner01 said:


> Read and read until my eyes ache. Not found anyone having my issue some have no sound but I have sound.. really good sound on radio CD Bluetooth etc but the unit itself and any installed app does nothing. I've tried to explain this to them and said make sure the blue wire is connected.. it is. Otherwise I'd have no sound at all. It's like the apps are all muted. So close to giving up on it


I have identical issues and wrote this in the forum

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1880017

Like you I thought I was going crackers ... So the Radio and the Media Player work but all other apps including the pre installed Youtube application , plus Chrome, or any web app are not able to produce any sound.

I can bluetooth from my phone to the unit, but the whole point is to install say Spotify or equivalent on the unit itself, so that the unit can simply work (with a hotspot internet connection) and drive the speakers. so far I get ZERO VOLUME! ABSOLUTE SILENCE.

I've now written 3 emails to [email protected] with absolutely no replies.

Very frustrating. Either this is a new issue or most people dont use any of the Android facilities and just have not noticed this glaring error.

I bought the unit from Car Audio Point http://www.caraudiopoint.co.uk/ (via Amazon) and have also sent them the same detailed problem analysis. They did not acknowledge my email or give any answer.

Pretty unhappy with this level of service from all

regards mb.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I managed to send mine back and got a refund. I've put the original back in for now, must be a software issue as it played for a second or so


----------



## Otto Von Schnellfahrer (8 mo ago)

r_turner01 said:


> I managed to send mine back and got a refund. I've put the original back in for now, must be a software issue as it played for a second or so



I got the same issue. mine is working by bluetooth and radio. but not youtube etc web related or even the Car play. no sound. 

answer is the Set up file. the can bus file you have selected. the file is not correct to the car system. change the set up file and the sound coms back to you, but the isse is then that the can bus information is not working. like the buttons on steering wheel. or the car data as fuel quantity or door status etc.


----------



## dazutopia (5 mo ago)

mben said:


> I have identical issues and wrote this in the forum
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1880017
> 
> ...


I have a tiq702l xtrons and have sim card so i can play Spotify directly on unit. Works fine. Just need to make the volume level on it same as radio.


----------

